# Year Of Farmall Sm



## pdr_farmboy (Apr 22, 2009)

I CANT SEEM TO KNOW THE YEAR OF MY FARMALL I GOT THIS THIS WEEK AND AND WOULD LOVE TO KNOW THE YEAR SO I CAN LEARN MORE OF THIS TRACTOR.. ANY HELP WILL DO , THANK YOU ,,,


I FIND A PLATE WITH THIS ON IT

sm

f-47141 J

IDLE SPEED 1600



IN THIS ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE BATTERY BOX,,



357141R3

THANK YOU ....


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Farmboy! It would appear that you may have a Farmall Super M of one sort or another. 

Try looking for the serial # on the left side clutch housing. Here is a link to more info. on this machine. 

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/9/295-farmall-super-m.html


----------

